# logitech 5.1 z506 sub not working



## Zona (Apr 29, 2013)

i instaled the system and it all worked now the subwolfer dont work at all i have gone through all my settings and cant figure this out


----------



## Zona (Apr 29, 2013)

i am also running this through an creative X-Fi 5.1 usb sound card


----------



## andrew_berge (Apr 26, 2013)

Did it stop working suddenly, and if so, do you remember what you were doing when it stopped?
Which settings exactly did you check?
The windows playback device settings, the Creative software?
Maybe the subwoofer channel has been lowered or muted in either one of those.
There is also a bass knob on the back of your Subwoofer, you might want to check that, and make sure the black cable is plugged in properly, too.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you run the speaker configuration and test app in the audio setup?

If all of the speakers are working except the sub, then it's most likely the sub is faulty.

To rule out the PC, you can connect the speakers to a different source/PC.


----------

